# Sweet Potatoes



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 21, 2004)

Ive heard that us bodybuilders should have sweet potatoes in our diet.  Why are they better for you than other taters or are they?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Lower glycemic index and have more nutrients than the other spuds.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2004)

They also have alot of fiber.  Especially the skin.  Sweet potatos taste like a dessert to me with a little cinnamon and splenda.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They also have alot of fiber.  Especially the skin.  Sweet potatos taste like a dessert to me with a little cinnamon and splenda.



I gobble down sweet potatoes with nothing added.  I think they taste great.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 21, 2004)

I developed a love of sweet potatoes and yams from my grandma. (I lived with her for 9 years). She used to bake them in the oven or just microwave them. I would eat them plain as snacks when I was in middle school.


----------



## Riptide (Nov 22, 2004)

So how are you guys preparing your taters?  

Bake them?  For how long?  I got some this weekend @ the grocery store and they are a huge spud.  Do you cut them in half and then just eat half at a time?


----------



## Stu (Nov 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They also have alot of fiber.  *Especially the skin*.  Sweet potatos taste like a dessert to me with a little cinnamon and splenda.


  i dnt like the skin


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 22, 2004)

sweet potatoes with cajun seasoning sprinkled on


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not particularly fond of sweet potatoes. I generally dont like any sweetish taste in my food. What would be the next best potato? i presently use red potatoes.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2004)

my wife makes a sweet potato pie. It is frcken heaven. Anyone want the recipe? She got it out  a WWe cookbook. Any takers?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> my wife makes a sweet potato pie. It is frcken heaven. Anyone want the recipe? She got it out  a WWe cookbook. Any takers?




WWe?  Is that weight watchers with an extra 'e' on the end?    Sure post it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm not particularly fond of sweet potatoes. I generally dont like any sweetish taste in my food. What would be the next best potato? i presently use red potatoes.


Yams are not as sweet as sweet potato. But these are harder to find (you could look in Asian grocery stores). You could also look for Taro Root... Similar to potato/yam and not very sweet but the GI is much better than potato's.

Problem with other potatoes is that the GI is very variable and it is hard to determine just what it will be after cooking...


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yams are not as sweet as sweet potato. But these are harder to find (you could look in Asian grocery stores). You could also look for Taro Root... Similar to potato/yam and not very sweet but the GI is much better than potato's.
> 
> Problem with other potatoes is that the GI is very variable and it is hard to determine just what it will be after cooking...


I personally prefer yams to sweet potatoes,though both are yummy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yams are not as sweet as sweet potato.


In some parts, especially southern US, sweet potatoes are called Yams. But i know which tuber you are referring to.

So yams are not sweet even though they have a higher natural sugar content than sweet potatoes? http://www.gnc.com/health_notes/healthnotes.aspx?ContentID=2002009&lang=en


----------



## Vieope (Nov 22, 2004)

_Sweet potatos are really sweet? Somehow I don´t find it to be sweet. They are something, not sweet. _


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I told my dad to pick some up at the grocery store and he just looked at me funny.  But, he knows I know what Im doing so he got some.  We had a roast, sweet potatoes and green beans.  It was great!  In my opinion Meat and Taters is the best muscle building meal if you have the right meat and potatoes.  Thank for the help.


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I personally prefer yams to sweet potatoes,though both are yummy.


no way sweet potatoes are waaaaaay better


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In some parts, especially southern US, sweet potatoes are called Yams. But i know which tuber you are referring to.
> 
> So yams are not sweet even though they have a higher natural sugar content than sweet potatoes? http://www.gnc.com/health_notes/healthnotes.aspx?ContentID=2002009&lang=en





??  As I said in this thread:
Yams v's Sweet Potato Yams are more starchy and less moist than sweet potato....

To me they are nowhere near as sweet...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma. I shall give it a try.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually, it's World Wrestling Entertainment. You know, Stone Cold Steve Austin, the Rock, Triple H...





			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> WWe? Is that weight watchers with an extra 'e' on the end?  Sure post it!


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2004)

you won't find a real yam in a market in the US unless it has been imported.  you have to go to the Caribbean, South America or Africa to find them.  the "yams" sold in the us are not even remotely close to the real thing.  real yams are sweeter than the US sweet potatos and grow very large up to 6-8 feet long...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2004)

uhh we care?






			
				LAM said:
			
		

> you won't find a real yam in a market in the US unless it has been imported. you have to go to the Caribbean, South America or Africa to find them. the "yams" sold in the us are not even remotely close to the real thing. real yams are sweeter than the US sweet potatos and grow very large up to 6-8 feet long...


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 23, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Actually, it's World Wrestling Entertainment. You know, Stone Cold Steve Austin, the Rock, Triple H...



how about the great ones' favourite...

poontang pie?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2004)

hahaha...shut yer mouth jabroni!!!



			
				young d said:
			
		

> how about the great ones' favourite...
> 
> poontang pie?


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> uhh we care?



maybe the people who actually like to learn things do...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> uhh we care?



No need to get indignant; LAM was merely sharing his knowledge on the subject.  I do care.  Speak for yourself.


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> They also have alot of fiber. Especially the skin. Sweet potatos taste like a dessert to me with a little cinnamon and splenda.


Ever had sweet potato pie?


----------



## cman (Nov 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you won't find a real yam in a market in the US unless it has been imported. you have to go to the Caribbean, South America or Africa to find them. the "yams" sold in the us are not even remotely close to the real thing. real yams are sweeter than the US sweet potatos and grow very large up to 6-8 feet long...


6 yo 8 feet
/ their not grown close to a nuclear fascility are they?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2004)

me indignant? Noooooo...maybe. ya think?





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> No need to get indignant; LAM was merely sharing his knowledge on the subject. I do care. Speak for yourself.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

OMG, I tried Jodi's suggestion to add cinnamon and splenda to a sp..and it rocked!  Yummy!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you won't find a real yam in a market in the US unless it has been imported.  you have to go to the Caribbean, South America or Africa to find them.  the "yams" sold in the us are not even remotely close to the real thing.  real yams are sweeter than the US sweet potatos and grow very large up to 6-8 feet long...


Then i guess my grocery store does not have the real stuff. The yams they have are like this : http://www.gnc.com/health_notes/healthnotes.aspx?ContentID=2002009&lang=en Definately not 6-8' long!! Maybe these are a different species/variety of Yam that you are referring to?
I never paid attention to the note on the sign in the store saying where they are from. I shall do that this weekend. But no way i gonna be seen walking home with an 8' tuber on my shoulder.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2004)

I tried it and it tasted like poo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2004)

Try asain stores - you might have some luck there...


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, I tried Jodi's suggestion to add cinnamon and splenda to a sp..and it rocked!  Yummy!!


Try a lil Vanilla and some butter buds too to the above.  YUMMY    I use that as my carb source when leaning down.


----------

